# [Wet Thumb Forum]-new tank



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello !

I try to update my website with new tank pics, but I have many problems with my server.
So I test a picture gallerie...but I don't know if its work...

The tank dates:

Size: 130cm x 70cm x 70cm
Lightning: 4 x 54Watt (T5 - cube) and 1 x 39Watt (T5 - cube)
Plants: Limnophila aromatica, Ludwigia spec. "Cuba", Eusteralis stellata, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Riccia fluitans, Vesiculaira dubyana

and here some pics...I hope... 

click here for the pics...perhaps

Many greetings to all

Oliver
www.plantella.de


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello !

I try to update my website with new tank pics, but I have many problems with my server.
So I test a picture gallerie...but I don't know if its work...

The tank dates:

Size: 130cm x 70cm x 70cm
Lightning: 4 x 54Watt (T5 - cube) and 1 x 39Watt (T5 - cube)
Plants: Limnophila aromatica, Ludwigia spec. "Cuba", Eusteralis stellata, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Riccia fluitans, Vesiculaira dubyana

and here some pics...I hope... 

click here for the pics...perhaps

Many greetings to all

Oliver
www.plantella.de


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I love it! 

That is a great piece of driftwood, I love how you used the legs as borders between the different areas in your tank. Very nice.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Great job again Oliver! Is that your store?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

You have got awesome growth and I LOVE the cuba.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

It´s a beautiful root..

But I don´t like this green balls (cladophora?)

In general way, it´s a nice tank








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Thank you very much 

Phil


> quote:
> 
> Is that your store?


No it is not my store, I only make the "showtanks" for this store. I set up them and take care of the tanks. In this store I have make 5 different tanks until now.

Xema


> quote:
> 
> But I don´t like this green balls (cladophora?)


The balls are Riccia, they looks at the moment not so "nature". The reason I don't cut them until now so they looks like a ball.

More pictures are coming soon.
Grettings,

Oliver
www.plantella.de


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello,

I have add some new pictures to the gallerie:

click me  to see the pics

Greetings,

Oliver
www.plantella.de


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Oliver,

you really are the master









I wish I had your talent. A tank 70 cm high with that lush growth is unbelievable!

What substrate and fertilization (and how much?) do you use?

Ciao,
Sven


----------



## The_Budmaster (Jul 4, 2003)

thats a really nice tank...what are the small plants that you've attached to the upright wood, maybe Java moss & something else?

Peace
Budmaster


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Sven,


> quote:
> 
> What substrate and fertilization (and how much?) do you use?


In this tank I use the Amano (ADA) substrate names AquaSoil Afrikana and under the substrate Powersand(from ADA too). Under the substrate are installed a bottom heater from Dennerle.
For the normal fertilization I use the Dennerle A1 = 20 drops every day.

For using this kind of plants in a 70cm high tank you need a lot of light. I using at the first time in a freshwater tank the new T5 cubes, 5cm above the water. I don't have experience for a long time using this cubes. The only problem I have: the water is not 100% clear, I think there was micro algae in the water (or somethinh else). But I don't want to install a UV lamp at moment.

Budmaster


> quote:
> 
> what are the small plants that you've attached to the upright wood, maybe Java moss & something else?


Yes you are right, Java moos (Vesicularia dubyana).

Greetings,
Oliver
www.plantella.de
Gallery


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Oliver,

do you mean T5-tubes or are they really cubes?
Do you like them? 
If I calculate the content of your tank, you have a tank of 637L (~168 G). With 255W of light, that means you only have 1.5 wpg. Is that correct? Seems low for me with such a high tank. Maybe those T5-tubes have a really high output. (In the picture i only see 4 tubes, where is the fifth one?)

You are so lucky that you can use those nice substrates from ADA. Have you experienced better growth with these soils? Or is this overrated?

What is in Dennerle A1? Only traces? Where do the plants get their macros?

Sorry for all those questions, but i really want to know a bit more about these products.

Sven


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Sven,



> quote:
> 
> do you mean T5-tubes or are they really cubes ? Do you like them?


...mhhh...it seems that my English is not so good. Your are right I use tubes...what a mistake.









I love the T5 tubes for freshwater and waterplants, in my opinion they are better than HQI. But I must try them for a longer time, so I can say more. The 5th tube (39watt)is behind the other four 54watt tubes. In the latest pictures you can't see any tubes because now the lie 2cm over the water surface.

And you are right they have an extremly high output, especially when they lie so near to the surface. But in the sommer you have the problem with the temperature, so I must hang they a little bit higher in the last weeks and I must cool the water with a fan.



> quote:
> 
> Have you experienced better growth with these soils? Or is this overrated?


My first tank with this soil I set up in 1999. And when I have the chose from a bottom for a waterplant tank, I would ever chose this soil. For me it is the best, especially for fast growing plants.
This soil had an extremly influence to the water. In the actually tank I had a KH 2 (carbonat hardness). But the water I use for the waterchange (at the moment every 3-4 day 50%) had a KH 10. The soil soften the water and this for several months. Also I have an PH 6.50 without CO² in the first weeks with this soil. 
Tanks with this soil must be planted 90-100% (the bottom) so the work very good.



> quote:
> 
> What is in Dennerle A1? Only traces? Where do the plants get their macros?


This is Dennerle A1 (Original text from the Dennerle Website):

"Dennerle: A1 AQUARIUM DAILY FERTILIZER. 
Aquaria with particularly high nutrient requirements need additional fertilization. The newly developed A1 aquaria daily fertilizer provides all the aquatic plants with a valuable multi-mineral concentrate each day. 
The nutrient requirements are increased in the aquarium if there is a lot of water movement, a large amount of filtering, a high water temperature or a long period of illumination. A1 is administered every day to ensure that the aquatic plants are provided with all they need for strong growth in spite of this: 4 drops per 100 litres of aquarium water. Hence, if you add "4 drops per hundred" in addition to the basic fertilizers (E15 and V30) then you can be sure that your aquascape has everything it needs to ensure wonderful growth even if the aquarium has high nutrient requirements."

For the next weeks I must try different fertilizers like E15 and V30 for complement.

I hope that I can help a little bit with this informations. Let me know when you want to know more.

Today I have made new picture from the tank with the new fishes in it:

(I don't know why it not display the pictures, sorry here)



























Nice fishes from India: Puntius(Barbus)denisonii...and expensive...fortunately I don't must pay them









More pictures here: Picture gallery

Many greetings,
Oliver
www.plantella.de


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow.....that is an awesome fish! In an awesome tank! I'm awestruck!

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks awful


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Oliver,

thanks for the pictures. I am always stunned by the tanks you set up. You have an amazing gift for creating aquascapes. You seem to have the nicest choice in fish and plants to create them as well. Setting up those tanks, is that a hobby or is it your job?

Those T5's are quite interesting. Could save a lot on the electricity bill








Why did you put a smaller one at the back? Why not 5 x 54W ?
What kind of tubes did you put in, any specific brand? Color temperature?

Grüsse aus Belgien,
Sven


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Sven,



> quote:
> 
> Setting up those tanks, is that a hobby or is it your job?


I am in the lucky position that the people (or my customer) must pay me that I set up there tanks and take care of them. This is my self-employed job.



> quote:
> 
> Why did you put a smaller one at the back? Why not 5 x 54W ?


In the left side of the tank are two shafts (electric, filtering), they are 20cm long and 10cm deep, so I must lie a shorter tube at the end of the tank. A normal 54watt tube is to long. I hope you understand this terrible description.



> quote:
> 
> What kind of tubes did you put in, any specific brand? Color temperature?


I think it was Osram Lumilux T5 (6000 Kelvin)(Lichtfarbe 860/weiß). But I don't no exactly it was equiped by the manufactor of the lamps.

Best regards,

Oliver
Picture Gallery -> updated 22.08.03
www.plantella.de


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

I was a little surprised that all those thank have such a low wpg for light.

330 L - 72 W (T8) -> 1.20 wpg
460 L - 152 W (T8) -> 0.79 wpg !!
580 L - 140 W (HQI)-> 1.10 wpg
560 L - 255 W (T5) -> 1.72 wpg

actual figures will be higher because I took the gross content.

any reason for those low wpg ?

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy Perrush,



> quote:
> 
> any reason for those low wpg ?


All the tank from the Picture Gallerywas ordered by my customers. They say..."Hey Oliver, please set up this tank...do your best...but...keep the costs down !". "Ok..." I say...First I see the tank and then I choose the plant for it, because normaly I must use the original lightning from the tank.

I have a problem when I set up tanks and take care it for my customers. I can't see the tank every day and I can't work at it every day. So I try to set up the most tanks with low light and easy plant who don't need so much light.

The 460Liter tank for the Discus couple, is a wonderful example. There is only planted with different Microsorum, Bolbitis, Cryptos and Anubias. This plants grow very slow but very healthy under this light. For the customers are this kind of tank the best because service costs for take care are very low.

The 560Liter tank with the T5 tubes is a exception. This tank is very intensive to take care. Every 3day I am work at this tank...by this kind of tanks the lowest border.

Sometimes I get "stomach-ache" (what a word...I hope it's right) when I can't see the tanks for many days, because I am responsible for the looks of the tanks. And by the "low-light and low-plant tanks" I sleeping better, because they reliable. 

Grettings,
Oliver
Picture Gallery 
www.plantella.de


----------

